# Washer and Dryer stands



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

So, you go to one of the big box stores and purchase a fancy set of side load washer and dryer. Moving past the sticker shock of just the set, I couldn't get past what they wanted for just the stands. 500 big ones my friends..... yeah ... whatever! So, here we go... my next build... Thanks for looking!:thumbsup: updates comming.

Day 1.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ben down that road. i put mine on built in platform. or should i say the wifes.
those look like they will do the trick.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Day two*

Was able to finish the [email protected]'s. Got one glued up and pinned!

Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

What is the other mortise's for on the bottom of each leg? Looking good so for.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Those stands look great, and sturdy. How will you finish them?

We bought a front loader washer, and our drier is a front loader, and the riser stands are stupidly expensive for a sheet metal box. I haven't made anything yet, as I have a shelf above the units that has to be removed.

But, instead of just a stand, I'm considering making a box with a pull out drawer. Might as well make the space useful.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like a nice $$ saving project.


Casino,loosen the clamp on your TS motor and turn it so the cap starter is at the top.It'll pick you up a cpl inches of shop space and keep it from gettin knocked off.And am sure you know this but a reminder for others.....occasionally blow these motors out with air,and blow out that cap strtr too.Nice shop Casino,love the old signs!BW


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Day 3*



kpo101 said:


> What is the other mortise's for on the bottom of each leg? Looking good so for.


Cleats to hold the side and top on.



cabinetman said:


> Those stands look great, and sturdy. How will you finish them?
> 
> 
> We bought a front loader washer, and our drier is a front loader, and the riser stands are stupidly expensive for a sheet metal box. I haven't made anything yet, as I have a shelf above the units that has to be removed.
> ...


Looks like it going to be a amber finish (oil stain) with poly.



BWSmith said:


> Looks like a nice $$ saving project.
> 
> 
> Casino,loosen the clamp on your TS motor and turn it so the cap starter is at the top.It'll pick you up a cpl inches of shop space and keep it from gettin knocked off.And am sure you know this but a reminder for others.....occasionally blow these motors out with air,and blow out that cap strtr too.Nice shop Casino,love the old signs!BW


Thanks for the heads up and great advice!:thumbsup:


Was able to get the draws, side and top installed. Still need to finish some trim and the draws fronts!

Thanks for looking!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the completed project here. I've always thought that those stands were way to over priced for what you get. These look sturdy and economical. Nice work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*just a tip*

Every so often the washer spills over from the tub and gets water on the floor at this house. So, I would use a piece of PT pressure treated to raise up those units off the floor or some plastic feet of some sort. You want to get some air moving under the bases and consider that dust will build up under there, like at this house, and you may need to clean under them. Can you remove the drawers and get to the insides? Before putting you washer on top replace the screen filters on the water inlets. They may be a bit clogged, like those in this house! :laughing: I'd also finish the insides as well as the outsides. :blink: bill


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*And They're Done!*

















Thanks for commenting and Looking:thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

There are some threads I just can't let my wife see...

These are way cool CD! :thumbsup:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, those turned out realy nice!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, nice detail on the drawers.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*great job*

now I suppose you're gonna put some ugly washer and dryer on top of those? 
 bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice. And your wife wanted you to pay for the crappy stands that they offered at the appliance store. :huh:
Awesome work. Be sure to post a picture with the washer and dryer installed. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, this gives me some great ideas for when I eventually have to tackle the same project. Looks great.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Quick question....what was the reason for building these stands? Was it by choice just in case the garage floods? Or is there some code like with water heaters where they need to be elevated?

Thanks!

-Seth


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth said:


> Quick question....what was the reason for building these stands? Was it by choice just in case the garage floods? Or is there some code like with water heaters where they need to be elevated?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Seth


Usually, washer and drier risers are used so that one doesn't have to bend down so far when using front loading machines. They raise the machines to a comfortable height and, often, provide storage for detergents, etc...


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Beats the heck out of what they sell at the store.

Very nice!!


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job on those, really like the drawer fronts. :thumbsup:

Bet people would be more than willing to drop the c notes on those instead of the manufactured ones. :whistling2: :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Biscobob said:


> Great job on those, really like the drawer fronts. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bet people would be more than willing to drop the c notes on those instead of the manufactured ones. :whistling2: :yes:


Especially since the metal ones (that match your washer and dryer) themselves cost C-notes. Trust me; I know. What a ripoff.


----------



## JCOrava (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks great! This has been on my 'honey do' list for a while. Good comments about water and possible use of PT and/or plastic feet. Anything you would do different (I always seem to find ways to improve a project AFTER it is completed)? How high would you recommend the stands be?

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Very nice. And your wife wanted you to pay for the crappy stands that they offered at the appliance store. :huh:
> Awesome work. Be sure to post a picture with the washer and dryer installed. :thumbsup:


Thanks Kenbo!

I made these for my neighbor, He wanted to finish them. And.......they are still in his garage......unfinished.....lol Don't know how long it will be till a I get a picture of them installled.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

JCOrava said:


> Looks great! This has been on my 'honey do' list for a while. Good comments about water and possible use of PT and/or plastic feet. Anything you would do different (I always seem to find ways to improve a project AFTER it is completed)? How high would you recommend the stands be?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


Water will always be an issue but, there will be a couple of coats of poly to help protect it.

I guess there could always be changes made. Depends how deep you dive into it. I guess one would be to install level feet on the next ones. These, I made 14in tall.

Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

CasinoDuck said:


> Thanks Kenbo!
> 
> I made these for my neighbor, He wanted to finish them. And.......they are still in his garage......unfinished.....lol Don't know how long it will be till a I get a picture of them installled.



You could definitely make some money on those! :thumbsup:
I priced them with the new front loader washer, but decided to build my own. A lot sturdier, and better looking. Kinda wished I'd dressed up the drawer fronts, like you did. 
I built mine 20" tall, no bending over at all, unless you drop something.


----------



## baykaykay (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome, CasinoDuck! You should get a great big steak dinner and a big home made chocolate cake!!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Bout time these things got installed:thumbsup:


----------

